# RETF's



## harryallard (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone got one?

I'm getting an (unsexed :mellow: ) froglet next week

just finished the viv, but dropped loads of substrate on the floor


----------



## Andrew (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought 4 froglets around 5 years ago, but due to an accident, they all died a couple of days later.  Still, they were the coolest little critters I've ever kept.

Any pics of your vivarium?


----------



## harryallard (Aug 19, 2008)

ill upload some in a mo


----------



## harryallard (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## harryallard (Aug 19, 2008)

thats for one froglet


----------



## Andrew (Aug 19, 2008)

Lookin good! Those exo-terra cages are great, I just wish they weren't so expensive.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 19, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Lookin good! Those exo-terra cages are great, I just wish they weren't so expensive.


I feel your pain.


----------



## harryallard (Aug 20, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Lookin good! Those exo-terra cages are great, I just wish they weren't so expensive.


in the uk they're not very expensive

i got all that for about £55


----------

